# برنامج تسجيل ما نقوم به على شاشة الكمبيوتر بالصوت والصورة



## salah_design (24 فبراير 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء
انا اعلم ان هذا البرنامج قد يكون مكانه المناسب في قسم الكمبيوتر بس لعلمي ان هناك اخوة لا يدخلون لقسم الكمبيوتر احسست انه يمكن ان يستفاد منه هنا وايضا يستفيد منه الاخوه الذين يريدون ان يبعتوا اي استفسار او سؤال لشرحه بالفيديو وهو برنامج لتصوير شاشة الكمبيوتر بالفيديو وسوف تلاحظوا قيمة البرنامج عندما تنصبونه وتتعاملو معه ويستطيع البرنامج عمل فيديو بصيغة avi وايضا تحويل الفيديو للعمل كملف فلاش واي سؤال او استفسار انا جاهز للاجابه 
دعائكم لي هو اغلى ما اصبوا ليه
اتمنى ان يستفيد من مشاركتي الاخوه في المنتدى
وسوف اشرح برنامج الارت كام بالفيديو صوت وصورة قريبا ان شاء الله لتعم الفائده
للتحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228463408/846ff93a/CamStudio20.html
انتظر دعواتكم


----------



## fdaie (24 فبراير 2010)

جُزيت خيرا


----------



## salah_design (24 فبراير 2010)

fdaie قال:


> جُزيت خيرا


واياك
واسال الله ان ينفع ما اقدمه اخواني في المنتدى
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## م.لولوا (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salah_design (1 مارس 2010)

م.لولوا قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وفيكي بارك 
وشاكر مرورك يا مهندسة لولوا
واذا اردتي شرح انا جاهز


----------



## shafag (8 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية 
بس وش اسم المستخدم ولا تنسى كلمة المرور


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2010)

shafag قال:


> يعطيك الف عافية
> بس وش اسم المستخدم ولا تنسى كلمة المرور


ما فهمت عليك اخي
ارجو التوضيح
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## ممدوح عوف (21 يوليو 2010)

أخى الفاضل و صاحب الفضل بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى فى الخى الأولى لى فى ال artcam
ذهبت بهذا الرابط فى 4 shared لتنزيل برنامج تسجيل شاشة الكمبيوتر فوجدته ملغى من الموقع
يارت يكون عندك موقع آخر
تلميذك المخلص


----------



## salah_design (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ممدوح عوف قال:


> أخى الفاضل و صاحب الفضل بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى فى الخى الأولى لى فى ال artcam
> ذهبت بهذا الرابط فى 4 shared لتنزيل برنامج تسجيل شاشة الكمبيوتر فوجدته ملغى من الموقع
> يارت يكون عندك موقع آخر
> تلميذك المخلص


ابشر بالخير ان شاء الله رح ابعتلك الرابط مرة اخرى ان شاء الله خلال اليومين القادمين وان امكن ان شاء الله غدا
تحياتي لك واسف للتاخر بالرد


----------



## cadnet (18 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/lgwsNLTy/CamStudio20.html
هل هو نفس البرنامج
تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (18 نوفمبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/lgwsNLTy/CamStudio20.html
> هل هو نفس البرنامج
> تحياتي


شكرا لمرورك يا غالي 
سوف افتح الرابط وان شاء الله يكون هو
اضغط هنا


----------

